# Lumpia Sauce



## Barbarainnc (Feb 2, 2007)

Anyone ever make lumpia sauce with equal amounts of banana ketchup, sugar and vinegar??


----------



## Katie H (Feb 2, 2007)

Can you tell me what _lumpia sauce_ is?  Perhaps I know it as something else.  Thanks.


----------



## cjs (Feb 3, 2007)

I haven't "barb", but lumpia is such a treat - it seems to be great with any type of sauce.


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 3, 2007)

I've never made the sauce, but now I know what to do with my bottle of banana ketchup!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Barbarainnc (Feb 3, 2007)

*Lumpia sauce*

Lumpia sauce is a dipping sauce for lumpia. Search the net and you will find different types to make up. The one I posted about is the best to me. I love lumpia, sort of Philippino version of egg rolls. It has a meat and vegetable filling that is rolled up into a lumpia wrapper. You can find them in Asian Markets in the frozen food section. Chinese egg roll wrappers are too thick. If you like there are recipes to make the lumpia wrappers. It is easier to buy them ready made. I like them or rather love then better than egg rolls!!!!!!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 3, 2007)

" Lumpia" in Venezuela means egg rolls. 

When served at Chinese restaurants here, the "traditional" sauce is made with tomato ketchup watered down with vinegar and/or lime juice.


----------



## ponchit (Apr 20, 2007)

there are many types of lumpia and are accompanied with different sauces.

there is fried vegetable lumpia. Made of shredded veggies such as long beans, cabbages, carrots, jicama and bean sprouts.(all shredded) they are then sauteed in garlic, onions and choice of meat or shrimps.

sautee the garlic onions and shrimp or meat till done and then add the veggies, season with fish sauce salt and pepper. Cook the very lighytl as you don't want them to be soggy. Cool and wrap with a thin spring roll wrapper and fry. this is accompanied by a dipping sauce of coconut vinegar with minced fresh garlic and black pepper.

lumpiang shanghai on the other hand is a ground pork spring roll with bits of carrot jicama water chest nuts with a beaten egg to bind. this lumpia is fried  is accompanied by a sweet and sour sauce or a banana catsup watered down a bit with water or vinigar. or you can also mix ba catsuo, pineapplee and thicken it with corn starch.

The sauteed vegetable version can also be served in another way. on a spring roll wrapper place a lettuce leaf and a spring onion leaf. place them so that a portion will protrud from the wrapper. Add a few crushed peanutes and if you have some cd pork crackling. roll with one end closed andther with the lettuce and spring jutting out. This is served as is and not fried. This is served with  a sauce made of soya suace sugar and thickend with cornstarch. a dab of peanut butter is sometimes added. place in a bowl and sprinkle with fresh garlic bits. Place a roll on a plate and spoon plent y of sauce over it and enjoy.

Chicken garbanzos lumpiah is simmilar to lumpian shanghai but using  ground cicken with garbanzos and no egg binder. served with a sauce of vinigar fresh garlic and choppped hard boiled egg and cracked pepper.

enjoy


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks, Ponchit!  Might be time for a lumpia party!!!!!


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 20, 2007)

Just this past Tuesday, one of our waitresses and I cooked up a Filipino lunch buffet for about 100 people at the country club I work at.  They were her recipes, and I just did some of the cooking.  She hand-rolled 200 Lumpia, then fried them, while I made Adobo Chicken (great!), a vegetable dish that she called "Chop Suey" (it was close to what I know of as Chop Suey), and "Pancit Noodles" (similar to Lo Mein, but using rice noodles).  She had bought 3 bottles of a spicy sweet-and-sour type sauce to serve with the Lumpia.  It was close to a Chinese Duck sauce, with chiles added.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 20, 2007)

I LOVE Thai "sweet chili sauce", which is what you described Allen.  Always have some in the fridge &/or the pantry.  Makes an absolutely terrific dipping sauce/glaze for grilled chicken & shrimp.


----------



## Barbarainnc (Jul 10, 2007)

Try the equal amounts of sugar,vinegar and banana ketchup. Make a little and try it, say 2 Tablespoons of each. Stir until the sugar is dissolved, no cooking. I love this stuff. It is so good on lumpia.!!


----------

